# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Кача

## 9-13

19 августа. Немного фоток с праздника в Каче.

----------


## 9-13

..........

----------


## 9-13

..........

----------


## 9-13

..........

----------


## An-Z

Очень даже неплохой празнечег устроили, молодцы! Ну и ты маладец, что пофотал всё

----------


## Micro

*9-13*, спасибо за интересные фотографии! 

Случайно какие-то заводские номера (напр., на Бе-12) не замечали?  :Cool:

----------


## 9-13

Номера такие:
Бе-12 б/н 18 - 3602903
         б/н 10 - 3602901
Ан-26 - 7109/29
Ми-8МТВ - 95408

----------


## FLOGGER

> Номера такие:
> Бе-12 б/н 18 - 3602903
>          б/н 10 - 3602901
> Ан-26 - 7109/29
> Ми-8МТВ - 5408-14


Странный номер для МТВ. Где ты его нашел, в каком месте?

----------


## 9-13

От тут и нашёл:

----------


## sss

Полагаться на заглушку - последнее дело
смотреть надо (по возможности) на хвостовой балке, шпангоуте у входа, в кабине...
элементарно с другой машины могут стоять

----------


## 9-13

Да-да!! Звиняюсь  :Redface:  Абшибся немного  :Biggrin:  Отметил 60 лет Ан-2 и не туда глянул  :Tongue:  
Это оказывается МТВ-2  :Eek:  Вот, а это уже другой источник номера. Тут уж думаю правильно.

----------


## 9-13

Недавние полёты  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

Ай-ай! Шикарно!
А Бе-12 еще есть? Жизнено необходимо. Желательно №28 с двух бортов и покрупнее. Делаю модель и остановился именно на черноморских машинах. Буду весьма признателен.

----------


## AC

> Ай-ай! Шикарно!
> А Бе-12 еще есть? Жизнено необходимо. Желательно №28 с двух бортов и покрупнее...


Дык с другого то борта он отфоткан уже как раз еще как...
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1224686/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1157369/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1151328/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1111649/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Вот еще бы покрупнее пару кадров. Поскольку этот борт не так "зачухан", как другие самолеты, интересно посмотреть на "везеринг" данной машины повнимательней. Не хочется делать сильно закопченую и потертую машину. И номерок на поплавке рассмотреть бы.

----------


## AC

> Спасибо!
> Вот еще бы покрупнее пару кадров. Поскольку этот борт не так "зачухан", как другие самолеты, интересно посмотреть на "везеринг" данной машины повнимательней.


Это потому, что он "парадный"...  :Smile:  




> Не хочется делать сильно закопченую и потертую машину. И номерок на поплавке рассмотреть бы.


Думаю, участники *9-13* и *Foxbat* Вам смогут помочь...  :Cool:

----------


## AC

Саки, 27 сентября -- украинский Бе-12.
http://www.mil.gov.ua/event/view.php...8-866-3862.jpg
Даже торпедки на них вешають:
http://www.mil.gov.ua/event/view.php...8-866-3863.jpg

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да-да!! Звиняюсь  Абшибся немного  Отметил 60 лет Ан-2 и не туда глянул  
> Это оказывается МТВ-2  Вот, а это уже другой источник номера. Тут уж думаю правильно.


Я так понимаю, что 59-это номер борта?

----------


## 9-13

Скорее всего да. На самом вертолёте б/н не нанесён.

----------


## 9-13

Посадка в сумерках  :Rolleyes:  Красота..

----------


## AC

Кстати, за 11 месяцев Кача отлетала 87 летных смен:

"...Если говорить о главном критерии оценки деятельности [качинской] АТБ, то общий балл за обеспечение полетов в этом юбилейном для базы году составляет 4,97 (по пятибалльной системе). И, заметьте, это оценка не одного дня, а 87 летных смен, берущих свое начало с 1 декабря 2006 года (начало нового учебного года) по сегодняшний день. То есть оценка почти годовой дистанции...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/10/31_10/3_02.html

----------


## 9-13

Мдя, для соседа Качи - Бельбека это просто фантастический результат..

----------


## 9-13

Говорят, что лето-2007.
Не знаю правда или нет..

----------


## Mad_cat

В сентябре пара Бе12 имитировала воздушные цели на учениях по ПВО ордера  смешанной корабельной группы ЧФ. Так что вполне вероятно :Wink:

----------


## AC

*Качу -- с праздничком!*  :Smile: 
"22 ноября на Черноморском флоте РФ пройдут праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 95-летию Качинского авиационного гарнизона. Они начнутся с возложения венков к мемориалу воинам, освобождавшим Крым от фашистских захватчиков, затем у административного здания поселкового совета состоится митинг, на котором военных летчиков и качинцев поздравят представители 
командования ВВС флота, руководители местного самоуправления и соседних районов. Личный состав Качинского гарнизона в сопровождении оркестра пройдет торжественным маршем по центральной улице поселка. С праздничным концертом перед авиаторами и жителями поселка Кача выступит ансамбль песни и пляски ЧФ. Завершится празднование юбилея массовыми гуляньями и вечером отдыха в гарнизонном Доме офицеров. 
Севастопольская офицерская школа авиации, созданная Великим князем 
Александром Михайловичем 21 ноября 1910 года на добровольные пожертвования граждан России по повелению императора Николая II, стала колыбелью отечественного воздушного флота, как военного, так и гражданского. 26 октября 1911 года Николай II благословил на ратную службу первый выпуск - 24 летчика авиашколы, а впоследствии участвовал в освящении авиагородка на речке Кача, куда школа переехала из Севастополя в 1912 году и от которой получила название Качинской".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1195735763

----------


## Micro

> Номера такие:
> Бе-12 б/н 18 - 3602903
>          б/н 10 - 3602901
> Ан-26 - 7109/29
> Ми-8МТВ - 95408


Спасибо огромное!  :Smile:

----------


## Micro

> И номерок на поплавке рассмотреть бы.


28 - 3602802.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо большое!

----------


## 9-13

А вот его пузо. Самолёт потрясный  :Smile:

----------


## Zaraza

Уважаемый 9-13, я рисую три цветные проекции Бе-12 борт 28.  Пожалуйста приведите как можно более подробно - какому подразделению принадлежит этот борт.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Micro

Судя по всему, 917 осап.

----------


## MAX

А я, только сейчас заметил, что у него пилон только с одной стороны. Это как, норма?

----------


## 9-13

> Уважаемый 9-13, я рисую три цветные проекции Бе-12 борт 28.  Пожалуйста приведите как можно более подробно - какому подразделению принадлежит этот борт.
> Заранее благодарю.


Если честно, подобными вещами не интересуюсь. "Кача" и "Кача", а как она точно обзывается - без понятия.

----------


## 9-13

> А я, только сейчас заметил, что у него пилон только с одной стороны. Это как, норма?


Вообщем-то сейчас на многих (а может и на всех) качинских ПЛ-ках пилон один и именно под левой плоскостью. Но с учётом того, что в самолётах ничего толком не работает, это не играет особой роли. Особенно, если в каждом Бе-12 многие шпангоуты имеют надписи маркером типа "Трещина"  :Frown:

----------


## 9-13

Вот, например, на дровах тоже один пилон

----------


## Фанат из Швейцарии

> 19 августа. Немного фоток с праздника в Каче.


Привет, не подскажешь а когда будет праздник в Каче в этом году? хочу приехать  и сделать несколько фоток.

Спасибо за ранее! :Smile:

----------


## Фанат из Швейцарии

> *Качу -- с праздничком!* 
> "22 ноября на Черноморском флоте РФ пройдут праздничные мероприятия, посвященные 95-летию Качинского авиационного гарнизона. Они начнутся с возложения венков к мемориалу воинам, освобождавшим Крым от фашистских захватчиков, затем у административного здания поселкового совета состоится митинг, на котором военных летчиков и качинцев поздравят представители 
> командования ВВС флота, руководители местного самоуправления и соседних районов. Личный состав Качинского гарнизона в сопровождении оркестра пройдет торжественным маршем по центральной улице поселка. С праздничным концертом перед авиаторами и жителями поселка Кача выступит ансамбль песни и пляски ЧФ. Завершится празднование юбилея массовыми гуляньями и вечером отдыха в гарнизонном Доме офицеров. 
> Севастопольская офицерская школа авиации, созданная Великим князем 
> Александром Михайловичем 21 ноября 1910 года на добровольные пожертвования граждан России по повелению императора Николая II, стала колыбелью отечественного воздушного флота, как военного, так и гражданского. 26 октября 1911 года Николай II благословил на ратную службу первый выпуск - 24 летчика авиашколы, а впоследствии участвовал в освящении авиагородка на речке Кача, куда школа переехала из Севастополя в 1912 году и от которой получила название Качинской".
> http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1195735763


Привет, скажи пож-ста а когда будет праздник в каче в этом году? в 2008 году?

----------


## AC

*Качинский полк отметил 90-летие:*

http://www.redstar.ru/2008/05/23_05/4_01.html

*А что, количество Бе-12 в нем действительно довели до эскадрильи?*

"...В обиходе полк называют кратко – «транспортный». Что, собственно, не совсем справедливо. Потому как, ничуть не умаляя значения трудолюбивых «грузовиков» Ан-26, транспортный он лишь наполовину. Второе «крыло» полка – сугубо боевое и состоит из *эскадрильи* противолодочных «Бехов» – Бе-12...".

----------


## 9-13

Пока я без понятия. Буду узнавать в начале августа.

----------


## 9-13

свежие фоты с полётов
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=18080
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=18081
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=18082
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=18083

----------


## Redan

Виртуальная Кача (КВВАУЛ):

http://kacha.ru/

----------


## 9-13

сбылась мечта идиота - увидел полёты Ан-26 на одном двигателе) Качинцам огромное спасибо) и за Бе-12 тоже спасибо))

----------


## [RUS] MK

> сбылась мечта идиота - увидел полёты Ан-26 на одном двигателе) Качинцам огромное спасибо) и за Бе-12 тоже спасибо))


Это тренировочный или так получилось?  :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Тренировочная посадка. По крайней мере до этого 2 часа летал, на 7000 забирался и по радиообмену ничего необычного не было слышно.

----------


## 9-13

И снова в небе  :Smile:

----------


## ROMANOFF

> сбылась мечта идиота - увидел полёты Ан-26 на одном двигателе) Качинцам огромное спасибо) и за Бе-12 тоже спасибо))


Ан-26 борт 29 ,спасибо за фото

----------


## 9-13

15 августа 2010

----------


## 9-13

продолжение

----------


## 9-13

дополнения)

----------


## Alexey_VVO

9-13, на оригинале фото заводской номер Ка-27 20 желтого не читается? Что-то на 07208 похожее или нет?

----------


## 9-13

Читается точно - 07208

----------

